# Uh oh



## Mike Cameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Uhhh I can't seem to find my past posts or profile info. Did I fall prey to the glitch?


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Nov 17, 2010)

Mike Cameron said:


> Uhhh I can't seem to find my past posts or profile info. Did I fall prey to the glitch?


 Yes. We all did.


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 17, 2010)

Sho' 'nuff.


----------



## Mike Cameron (Nov 17, 2010)

How can I retrieve my username and password?


----------



## JTM (Nov 17, 2010)

your username is "Mike Cameron"

i can send you a PW reminder, or change it for you.  if i change it, you should then afterwards change it again.  i can't tell you what your pw is now, though.


----------



## Mike Cameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Changing it will be fine thanks


----------



## JTM (Nov 17, 2010)

did that help?


----------

